# Portland Indiana swap meet



## Flat Tire (Jul 9, 2009)

Portland Ind, Scooter/Bicycle meet starts July 14th, see ya there!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 13, 2009)

Got the van loaded yesterday for the swap meet, went to town today to fill up with gas and get some food, went to hit the brakes and the pedal went to the floor:eek:, seems I blew out a brake line..*&^%$&*......BUT I will be there! No one can stop me! I dont care if I have to ride my bike! hahaha


----------

